# My beginners setup



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

I have finally got around to getting pictures of my set up on here.

When the new kitchen goes in I shall be rearranging and making it all pretty! lol

Just getting used to the Iberital MC2 and already getting good extractions. Admittedl they don't taste brilliant at the moment (Taylors Italian Beans off the supermarket shelf) but should improve once I get my mits on some fresh beans.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Forgot t add, that I got some new bits to add-on to the Gaggia soon too...

Rancillio Silvia steam wand mod, new group seal, new shower plate, DomFilter in-tank water filter attachment from Happy Donkey (not sure how this fits in yet though).

Anybody used these filters before?

This bug is starting to hit the wallet now! Lol


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks like a great first setup! I was going to say that you should do the Rancilio mod next but then saw your second post


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Good setup which will give you years of enjoyment

Just plug the filter into the bottom of the hose that draws the water from your tank. It'll then take the water through the filter into the hose.


----------



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Are those filters any good?

I'm just using my brita jug to fill up my water tank


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I also only use a Brita Filter and have had no issues with my Gaggia Classic in its lifetime


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Getting used to it all nicely now.

The Cuisinart is great for brewed coffees. Only done French press but getting decent extractions and flavour out of the grinds. 5 year warranty as well so ain't all that bad 

Going to give this filter a go to see how it goes. Should be cheaper than Brita's in the long run with any luck. Gonna give the Brita another go though at some point, just need some filters for it.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I use those filters in addition to a brita filter jug. I've had my Silvia for about 2 years now and no problems. I do descale every 3 months as well (I'm paranoid)


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Surely the next buy is a decent camera.......... lol


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah that was taken with my mobile in really rubbish kitchen lighting lol

I'll try and get better pics up tonight


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A nice setup and hopefully the MC2 is coming into its own.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

It sure is... It's all running really sweetly at the moment. Getting quite wet pucks but getting plenty of flavour out of it so decided to not play with the grind on the MC2 until I switch beans. New kitchen coming in the new year so hopefully getting my own brew section!









Should look great when everything is in place!

Just got a Hario CHJK-45 tea pot to experiment and have a play with with loose leaf tea and Cascara fruit from Hasbean. That should fit in nicely with everything!

My lovely girlfriend is very patient with me spending all of this money when it could have gone towards the kitchen! Haha


----------



## parxuk (Dec 8, 2011)

Gazbea

Any chance of a decent picture of the MC2 next to the classic?? Trying to get one passed the wife, but am worried about the size. Your picture makes it look reasonable though.

Can the MC2 be used without the hopper on the top?? That would make it even better

Thx

Craig


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Hopper has to be used as your beans would fall on the floor









I'll try and remember to sort better photos out tonight. Hate the light in my kitchen as it's almost yellow! Grrrrr! I'll use my proper camera too instead of the camera on my phone


----------



## parxuk (Dec 8, 2011)

Thx gazbea, thats great. Dont suppose just sticking a 58mm tamper over the hole would do the job? (somebody mentioned it would work on a review of a different grinder)

Thx again


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Probably not as the hole ain't too deep. I suppose if you really wanted to keep the doser out of sight you could just weigh out your grind every time and grind down what you need and then just pop the hopper off when finished. Then pop your tamper over the hole to keep any stray impurities (dust, etc) out of it.

To me it is perfectly sized next to the Classic and does not look out of place. I admit that it isn't the prettiest thing in the world but what you do get is bang for your buck.

Didn't get round to getting any pics sorted last night as the gf was cooking so the slow cooker was in the way as I'm limited on space and plug sockets! lol


----------



## Psticks (Dec 23, 2017)

Nice setup. I have just brought a Classic, May end up with your set up. What the advantage of the filter?


----------



## Jimaldo (Dec 26, 2017)

cool


----------

